# High Island Surf



## shadeater (Jan 4, 2012)

Headed to High Island tomorrow. Wondering how the fishing and the weeds are going to be.


----------



## Long Rod (May 6, 2012)

A bud of mine just posted a pic on Facebook 35 min ago of a Big Red down at Crystal Beach. Trying to figure out how to upload that pic on here. Looks like seaweed free today in the pic.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

It's day to day Loy.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks Jim!


----------



## flyntus (Apr 27, 2012)

Shadeater,

There was a ton of weed in the surf and on the sand this morning on Galveston Island. Hopefully it will be better up in Bolivar. Tight lines!


----------



## shadeater (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Gonna give it a try because fishing is better than working.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

shadeater said:


> Thanks for the info. Gonna give it a try because fishing is better than working.


amen. i'd rather be wading in the water right about sunup than sitting in front of this monitor at work...


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Long Rod said:


> A bud of mine just posted a pic on Facebook 35 min ago of a Big Red down at Crystal Beach. Trying to figure out how to upload that pic on here. Looks like seaweed free today in the pic.


Man, that is one nice red! Mind if I ask you how far out he was and what bait he took?


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

Whats that out there in that second wave over to the right in the pic?? Shadow?


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

rynochop said:


> Whats that out there in that second wave over to the right in the pic?? Shadow?


Good eyes! Not sure.


----------



## medgecko (Apr 21, 2012)

Looks like a bit of weed. I'm wondering what is under those floats that look to running a bit shallow.


----------

